# Strike Force Tesseract! A RT era style Grey Knight log.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Okay so running alongside my continuing Iron Lords, i'm going to take advantage of the Allies matrix and finally get myself some Grey Knights painted.

So I originally went for the dark grey non metallic look but it really didn't look good, so then I went back and tested on a model for the regular silver. That also looked god awful! I was a little dismayed at this point, however some further digging (and help from Rich, aka Fynn on this board. cheers mate!) we found that original RT era Grey Knights were actually black!










With that, I grabbed some fresh blue grey paints and thought about doing a real extreme highlight style Grey Knight force. Here is my test model!










It's a little rough around the edges, but a nice start I think to proceedings. I'll get the first two test models in some Dettol tomorrow and get them stripped and back in primer. I hope to get the squad done this week!

Let me know what you think!
Thanks


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I think jet black Grey Knights could look great--especially painted to that standard. My right hand to be able to do edge highlights that well...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> I think jet black Grey Knights could look great--especially painted to that standard. My right hand to be able to do edge highlights that well...


I'd give Mossy's left hand, too :wink:

Love the black. k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I love this scheme I remember years ago trying it and a can of GW Purity Seal misting up on me and ruining it. If I could highlight black I'd be doing something similar but alas I can't so I'm forced to go with the boring metal scheme. Really looking forward to seeing where you go with this!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! Regardless of how (ungodly) bad the Grey Knights fluff is, they have some bad ass models and can lay the hurt down on a 1,000 point level wuth like, twelve models. Nice work on the highlights, I really like them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That's some really nice work. 
While I like my "Greys" Silver this scheme suits the Gk's really well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Deneris said:


> I'd give Mossy's left hand, too :wink:
> 
> Love the black. k:


Oi, I need that hand! I'm a lefty!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Oi, I need that hand! I'm a lefty!


Oh, alright... Left nut.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Really interesting idea, i'd love to see how the scheme comes off on something larger, say a Dreadknight?

Excellent work though, love it!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Thanks everyone for the really nice replies!

I thought i'd update this log with a updated photo of the squad.


















Sorry the photos aren't great. But you get the idea at a squad level. 

Hope you guys like. This coming week i'll be assembling a squad of Interceptors. 

Let me know what you all think, C&C all welcome!

Regards

PS: I know the basing has gone onto the legs with the drybrushing, I wanted to give it all a nice muddy used look


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

They Look great but if I would see them like this without explanation I don't think I would be able to see that they are grey knights due to the dark color.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Really nice and neat! I like these a lot. I would say they could do with a wee bit more colour though, maybe the halberd blades or something? Just a suggestion, they look great as they are!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

These gk's look awesome, def keep this scheme. Only criticism would be to drill out the gun barrels, or paint black circles where they would be. Keep up the work!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

cirs85 said:


> These gk's look awesome, def keep this scheme. Only criticism would be to drill out the gun barrels, or paint black circles where they would be. Keep up the work!


Hey Cirs!

Yea definitely agree. I knew something wasn't quite right. I'll get them drilled out later today as i'm slowly building up the Interceptors 

Thanks everyone for looking. All other critiques etc welcome!

Cheers
Joe


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

gj man. the black kind of loses the layers of bits and melds it together, but that's just a small deal. the painting is clean and well controlled. looking forward to Termies


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Nothing special here really, just a quick photo pre-primer of the Interceptor Squad with Incinerator and halberds:










Will have painted photos up this week 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work, are those tanks behind meant for these guys as well?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Nice work, are those tanks behind meant for these guys as well?


One of them is yes! The other is destined as a transport for my Deathwatch squad (Count as Sternguard!) which are in my Iron Lord project log. 

I shall be adding another 5 strike knights to the 5 already made to make a 10 man squad and use the Rhino as a transport.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice work, I remember that GK draw from a White Dwarf and honestly you've made a great move chosing this color scheme, looking forward to see more pictures!

Maybe you already know that, but in order to avoid wrong focus just take your pictures 50 cm from the models and then cut the picture via software, so you can obtain proper pictures with a good resolution.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is some lovely painting and a great take on grey knights +rep


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a crisp, clean, quick scheme to paint. Good job on the first squad; I look forward to seeing more


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! These look amazing! +rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys, thank you all so much to everyone who's replied since I put up the built pictures of the Interceptors! I have more photos :grin:

Here first, is the Interceptors painted up. I had to change the head on the Justicar to a helmeted head, but it still looks good 


























Finally for this update, i've decided that my army is going to be led by the Legendary special character Grand Master Mordrak. The idea of spectral ghost knights running around the battlefield is such a cool idea!

So I hatched a plan, how's a good way to paint ghostly knights? Here is a WIP shot of the Ghost Knights, with a simple Biel-Tan green wash. It needs touching up and also a bit more deeper shading in places, but i'm pleased so far!


























Let me know what you all think! 

Next on my painting block is i'm going back to my Iron Lords and painting up a squad of Centurions for my Tale of Gamers campaign with a few friends. They all brought armour to the party, so i'm bringing grav cannons!! :biggrin:

Cheers
Joe


----------

